# Getting a 2nd cat to Keep my Cat Company? Not Sure..



## reginaphalange

Hello!

I just moved out of my parents' house where there were 2 cats: my 3 year old boy, Chase and a five year old girl, Dusty (my mom's cat).


I found Chase outside when he was about six weeks old and kept him. Chase and Dusty pretty much just chased each other around the house (Chase would always want to "play attack" Dusty - they didn't really "bond.") Chase is high energy (at times) and Dusty is more chill. I_ think _they liked having each other around but I don't know if I'd call them friends.


Anyways, my mom kept Dusty and I moved out with Chase. Now, I feel bad leaving him alone while my boyfriend and I go to work. He is used to having Dusty around, as well as my mom because she stays at home.


SO, what I'm getting at is..do you think it would be a good idea to get another cat? I feel like a new cat (kitten?) would keep him company but I'm worried that they could hate each other or not really get along , just put up with each other- like Chase and Dusty did.


Any advice? I just don't know what to do; I want Chase to be happy! Thank you!


----------



## doodlebug

http://www.catforum.com/forum/36-cat-chat/154266-anudder-one.html


----------



## reginaphalange

Thanks for the link to the other post. I do want another cat, but not as much as I want Chase to be happy. I just wonder if he would like the company. 

It's a tough decision!


----------



## Cat'sHouse

See my reply to Nlacy's post


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat

Cats always do better in pairs, even when the cats "don't like" one another. Would you like to be the only human in your habitat with no one to communicate with or see for weeks and months at a time? Cats are independent and generally die hard individuals, but multiple cats live in the same territory and come across each other's scents and sights often. Plus, female cats will form creches to raise their kittens together, so the myth of the lone cat being a happy cat is just that, a myth.
I would recommend a cat companion younger than your current boy and that you would also probably have an easier time introducing a female than a male. Is your current cat neutered? If not, I would have him neutered before you bring in the new cat whether you decide on a male or a female. But with the female you will not have the possibility that the two males will compete with one another for dominance.


----------



## marie73

LaurulFeatherCat said:


> Cats always do better in pairs, even when the cats "don't like" one another.


Wow. This could not be more wrong. Living with cats who don't like each other can be horrible. And there are many, many cats who thrive being the only cat in the home. "Only cats" have an extra special bond with their humans. 

Almost as ridiculous as saying three cats is the worst number to own.


----------



## Jacq

I think it must depend on their personality (or maybe history). Our cat was adopted under a strict "Must be only cat in the home" clause.

Sure, in general cat's may be social creatures in that they form colonies and creches, but we humans make them so batty that it's hard to paint them all with the same brush.


----------



## fruitriver

Yes! I have 2 pairs of 2 cats and they love each other so much! Maggie and Lisa are like sisters! They fight sometimes of course but they clean each other and sleep next to each other and play together and I would never seperate them!

And oreo...I really dont know what he did without Emmy. We got Emmy for him because he seemed lonely and that was like the best idea ever. We got emmy and put her in one room for a day (I dont actually remember how long, might of been a few days) and Oreo kept sniffing the door. The we let her out and they automaticaly were fine with each other! Now they are always together. Get another cat!


----------



## reginaphalange

Hmmm after reading some more and looking at your responses, I am still unsure.

Since I don't know, I'm guess I should wait a little awhile - see how Chase adjusts to being in the apartment. Right now, he is super clingy and follows me everywhere, sleeps right next to me.

At my mom's house, he would follow me sometimes, but not like he does here. Makes me think he's lonely or something? But everytime I leave and come back, he is sleeping. 

Why is this so tough? lol


----------



## MowMow

As Doodlebug said in the other thread, only if YOU want a second cat.


----------



## BroganMc

ChasesMommy said:


> Hmmm after reading some more and looking at your responses, I am still unsure.
> 
> Since I don't know, I'm guess I should wait a little awhile - see how Chase adjusts to being in the apartment. Right now, he is super clingy and follows me everywhere, sleeps right next to me.
> 
> At my mom's house, he would follow me sometimes, but not like he does here. Makes me think he's lonely or something? But everytime I leave and come back, he is sleeping.
> 
> Why is this so tough? lol


Before our pair of sisters we had a lone cat. She was actually sharing the household with our dog. She was the kitten we adopted after having the dog for about 5 years. When our dog died, she did get more clingy with us. She absolutely hated it when we left her. We got an earful of her wailing at us when we returned home. But she also did fine as a loner cat. She had plenty to look at and play with. There were no shortages of ledges to sleep on.

When we adopted our littermates we didn't go to the shelter intending to do that. We had wanted to find a cute, cuddly kitten to raise but these two 5 month olds just won us over instantly. We decided to bring them home together mostly because the shelter folks told us they would do better together. And it has worked out for the most part. They do keep each other company when we are away on trips.

Problem with multiple cats is that you have the potential for fighting and mischief. Male cats will mark their territory. Female cats can get downright vicious. You have to work through their introduction and just hope they get along. A kitten will probably do better because it is too young to have many expectations. It will adapt better to what house rules your other cat sets down.

It's really a question of how much work you're willing to put into it.

I think about adopting a dog many days but I just don't think it'll work for us. One of our cats really hates dogs.

I am glad we got the pair of kitties though. They are fun to watch and there is never a shortage of human cuddling. When one is bored of us, the other takes up the slack. It's especially fun to see them hunt together. I feel bad for any luckless field mouse that finds its way into our house. It doesn't stand a chance. There is always a cat keeping watch and ready to pounce.


----------



## Julz

He could be following you around so much because he's not used to his new home yet and you're his source for comfort and security. I would give him time to settle into this new life before bringing another change.


----------



## cinderflower

> Almost as ridiculous as saying three cats is the worst number to own.


lol ikr? or that *three children* is a terrible idea.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters

Never get another cat as a companion for your other cat. Only ever get a cat because you want it. Everyone I know that got a companion kitty ended up severely changing the dynamics of their home, me included. I love Nutmeg to no end but Sinatra could have definitely been happy without her.


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat

It is your right to disagree with me, Marie73. These are my observations from living with multiple cats for 30 years. The only cat I could not include in my catroom was a feral who was three months old at the time I tried to introduce her. Apache wasted every male cat in that room (of 26 cats) and was starting on the females when I removed her to the rest of the house. Two years later, Apache asked to be allowed in the catroom and slowly made friends with three of the females. Ten years later when my total cat count was down to 12 and my asthma could be managed better, I abolished the catroom. Apache now lives with 10 other cats peacefully. She is alpha female and now 16 years old.

Cinderflower: Worst cat fight I ever had (and I never had many) was when I had only three cats in the house, a brother and sister and a new adolescent male. The brother and sister ganged up on the adolescent and half killed him. It was the only injury I ever had to take a cat to the vet for because Misha developed an abcess from one of the bites.

True happenings. True experiences. Obviously, my experiences are different from yours, apparently. I respect your vast knowledge and I would like the same type of relationship from you, madam.


----------



## love.my.cats

A part of the decision for me to get a second cat was to keep Sammy company. Yes, if course I wanted another cat as well but what got me thinking about it was that the time we spent living with my friend who had a cat, Sammy loved having the company. He acted very sad when we first adopted Meeka. He never showed any aggression to her but he was very sulky and didn't talk to us for a few weeks. Once they bonded though, they really bonded. I would hate to see them separated now. They're more times than not snuggled together and have the occasional game of chasies.
Sammy plays a lot rougher than Meeka though and I convinced hubby he needed a brother to rough play with him. Another decision I don't regret. It took only a few days for both Samson and Meeka to accept Jett as their little brother. The boys love playing together, Jett is just as rough as Sammy so Meek a is happy to not have to wrestle anymore. The boys arent really snuggly with each other but meeka loves a good snuggle and with winter coming down here, its not uncommon to see her in the middle with one of the boys snuggled on either side.

I am so grateful that all our cats love each other and we never have any fighting. I know this is not always the case and if they didn't all get along, well we'd just have to deal with it. I think if you want another cat go for it. A young kitten is going to be the easiest to introduce, just makesureyou follow all the proper steps. Someone mentioned earlier 'male cats will spray', this has kind of stuck with me as none of my cats have never ever sprayed. Yes, its a possibility and more likely if they aren't fixed but it's not a given that it will happen.


----------



## marie73

LFC, when you post things like



> Cats *always* do better in pairs, even when the cats "don't like" one another.





> the myth of the lone cat being a happy cat is just that, a myth.


as though they are facts, not just your opinion, how do you think owners of single cats feel about statements like that? Actually, most of our members are probably smart enough to dismiss those posts, but still...

And statements like



> The most dangerous number to cats to have is actually three


are just as ridiculous.

It's not me disagreeing with you as much as it is the fact that you are completely wrong about blanket statements like that.



> I respect your vast knowledge


While I do appreciate sarcasm as it's my second language, it's not really my "vast knowledge" you should respect, it's my common sense and consideration of other people's feelings.


----------



## Huge2

Oh it's this topic again. The usual "an only cat is a sad cat" brigade always makes their ill-informed appearance. Just like the innie-outie debate.

On a positive note, Marie now has a new nickname. "Madam Marie".


----------



## MowMow

LaurulFeatherCat said:


> Cats always do better in pairs, even when the cats "don't like" one another.


If MowMow could read, he would crap in your shoes right now. He *tolerates* SB but seriously, if I packed up the kitten and shipped him back to the shelter right now MowMow would be the happiest cat in the universe.



Huge said:


> Just like the innie-outie debate.


I say we start a new thread JUST to debate this.


----------



## heston

marie73 said:


> Wow. This could not be more wrong. Living with cats who don't like each other can be horrible.


I totally agree with you and I know from experience. That is why I have one cat even tho I would love more.


----------



## Carmel

I would just not risk it, myself. Especially if you're doing it for you cat and not yourself. I have two (sometimes three) cats in this house and none of them get along. They stay shut in separate parts of the house and usually only see each other when we're all on vacation. I admit we haven't tried a great deal to get them to get along, but it would take a lot of time and effort to get them to play nice, if that ever happened. Meanwhile, Blacky does have a feral friend she wanders about outside with at night. Cats all react differently to different cats.

Cats that don't get along can be a hissing fur flying fight daily... that doesn't stop once they've had time to adjust to the other cat and ignore it, sometimes the ignore part never kicks in with two cats that don't get along. I've always found that (despite the stereotype) dogs get along a lot better with cats, excluding the prey driven ones... cats, after the initial introductions, don't see them as a territorial threat like they do another cat, and dogs sometimes just want to play. That, or they learn to ignore each other.


----------



## reginaphalange

After reading all of your responses and doing a lot of thinking, I have decided not to get a kitten at this time. I do want another cat, but am worried about how he or she would get along with Chase.

Now I just have to keep myself off of petfinder.com! Hopefully Chase will get used to his new surroundings very soon!


----------



## reginaphalange

Welll, I'm back.

Chase still follows me everywhere and he has started to cry more than he ever did. It's breaking my heart. I'm not sure if he's bored or lonely; but I have been playing with him tons and he was running around like a little maniac lol. But the second I stop playing with him, he'll meow. He never did this before so it's really weird. 

The idea of getting a second cat didn't really leave my mind. It's just a tough choice. I went to a rescue adoption event at Petsmart yesterday and I just adore one of the little boys I saw there. He is very playful, like Chase, and I was thinking they could be a good match.

But I know everyone here recommended only to get another cat if I wanted one, not just for Chase's company..so I'm just trying to weigh the choices. 

In the meantime, any advice on how to help Chase? He's not sick or anything; has been eating and using the bathroom fine.


----------



## Ritzpg

Is Dusty missing Chase? Could they have a 'play date', at least until you decide whether to get another cat.
Also, my friend and I were/are socializing a feral cat, Mystique, who was use to the other three cats we were also socializing. The three cats were adopted out into Forever Homes, leaving Mystique alone and depressed. So I scruffed a very friendly cat, Buckley, in the colony I take care of, and introduced him to her. Turned out Buckley is a Number One Bully (loves people; hates cats) and Mystique regressed. Morale: before getting another cat, consider carefully the personality, and see how she/he interacts with other cats.


----------



## reginaphalange

My mom told me that Dusty had been acting a lot like Chase, always at her feet and crying at times (although Dusty has gotten alittle better in the last week).

A playdate might be a good idea. Chase is god awful with traveling, so Dusty would have to come here.

I understand what you're saying. I'm not sure if Chase loves/hates other cats. He would always chase Dusty around and play attack (I think it was play?); she didn't like it at all. They would never snuggle up together or anything but they would lay on the same couch/bed at the same time. 

I think Dusty and Chase weren't the best match because Dusty is really laid-back and not really energetic; Chase is. But I found him in my yard when he was a baby so he picked me.

In this situation, I would be able to find a good match if I decided.


----------



## Arianwen

There isn't really a "one size fits all" answer to this one. Cat are the ultimate individuals and it depends on your present cat and the mix of cats you end up with. Although my Princess has always lived in a multi-pet household, I really wasn't sure how she would react to two kittens when we got Jem and Ozzy. She took to them instantly - I think she's convinced herself that she gave birth to Oz! Not only does she let him take her food, she washes him as he does it! On the other hand, it isn't always that easy. You know your cat. Ultimately, it comes down to your own knowledge and instincts.


----------



## cinderflower

unfortunately there's not a definite answer. the cats might just miss having another body around, but it isn't the same as when people miss a specific person. i mean, it can be, but cats are very routine-oriented.

my first cat was siamese and he was more than happy to be an only cat. my second one was accidental: she was six months old and the story was that the woman had a 19-year-old cat who had rejected her and the shelter was full and not accepting a return. so she was essentially being "regifted" to me lol. it's not that i can't turn down a gift, especially an animal, she was just so cute. i accepted her on the condition that my first not be put out too much because he was seven and i had him first. she always liked him a lot, she's a very friendly cat. but he was really depressed for two years. he used to sit in the floor and hang his face all the way down. she appeared oblivious to this haha. he didn't seem suicidal, just not thrilled. he even came in the bathroom one day and swatted my leg and went, "meow!" of course i anthropomorphized this into, "take the baby home now." lol he got over it and they groomed each other and it was a happy home.

unfortunately when he died, she was very grief-stricken and cried so much for months (early december to may, and it kept getting worse) that i gave in and got a kitten. at first i think he was annoying to her because he was one of those really psycho kittens that's into everything. but she got over being annoyed and at least her attention was occupied so she wasn't crying constantly.

now that he is five, the two of them are grooming buddies. i have heard (whether this is true or not, i'm not sure but it seems plausible) that when cats groom one another, it's a sign they have bonded. i had other problems with the new cat and adopted another kitten two years ago in case i had to get rid of baci. (he was peeing in my bed--and it went on about 2 years.)

wouldn't you know it, but the litter box by my bed for the new kitten solved the bed-wetting issue. don't get me wrong, i was really happy because i wanted to keep baci, but now i have three cats. it isn't really a burden, but diotima is really old and has special needs. baci is a typical siamese in that he truly wouldn't mind being an only cat. i think even when she passes, he would be fine if there weren't anyone else around.

the new kitten grooms with diotima occasionally, he also tries to play with her sometimes and she's not really into that and lets him know. the 2 and 5 year old siamese scuffle, it looks like a play fight at first but the older one runs so the little one chases him. subsequently, the older one hisses a lot. the best i've seen them behave is to sniff each other covertly lol. it usually happens when one is completely enthralled with his food. the older one is the one doing the sniffing. it isn't just bottom, it's all over the body so i'm not really able to translate that from cat.

six months to a year seems to be an acclimation period for cats. if a cat shows no sign of adapting to circumstances after 6 months, or is getting worse, i think some action is necessary. if your cat still seems to be pining for his housemate he didn't even seem to like that much, maybe he liked her more than you know. same with her.

getting another kitten (or cat) just to keep him company sounds like an iffy idea. it might work, it might not. part of the bad thing is that you won't be there a lot of the day, so that can either work for you or against you., and it's one of those things you won't know until it's done.

i'd get more toys first if i were you. i just thought of something else. someone suggested a play date. maybe you could take that a little further and "borrow" dusty from your mother for a week or two? that will give you a pretty good idea if they really miss each other. from there though, i don't know. would your mother give you her cat and get another? she could still visit her old cat at your house. i know i wouldn't want to give up a cat but you two will have to work it out.


----------



## reginaphalange

Thanks for the advice. I agree that is just depends on each individual cat.

Chase has been crying all throughout the day (not continuously, but still). We've been here about a month, and he didn't cry at all. Now all of a sudden, he's crying. Absolutely breaking my heart.

I am going to bring Dusty over tomorrow and see how Chase reacts. It should be interesting.

I just want my little Chase to be happy again!


ETA- Actually, I was just thinking about bringing Dusty over and a new worry came up. What if I bring her then take her back home and then Chase would probably be sad and confused again or even more? Maybe not a good idea?


----------



## hoofmaiden

LaurulFeatherCat said:


> I would recommend a cat companion younger than your current boy and that you would also probably have an easier time introducing a female than a male. Is your current cat neutered? If not, I would have him neutered before you bring in the new cat whether you decide on a male or a female. But with the female you will not have the possibility that the two males will compete with one another for dominance.


I can't agree with this. Generally the EASIEST intros are between 2 neutered males. Not to say that females can't be introduced to males--of course they can. But the tightest bonds tend to be 2 boys.

I would suggest a 6-12 month old neutered male. Adopt from a good shelter where they know something about the cats--look for one that seems to be good w/ other kitties. Do the introduction VERY slowly. That means a week or more w/ new kitty in his own room, getting used to you and to using the LB, and to smelling old kitty under the door (and vice versa); then 1-2 weeks w/ 3 babygates stacked in the doorway so they can get used to each other safely. THEN you let them out and stand by w/ spray bottle set on stream.  Usually intros done this way go smootly and are successful.


----------



## Arianwen

I don't think that there is a set pattern for easy introductions.

My nine year old she cat adopted a four month old male kitten as soon as she set eyes on him (so obviously not a mix of two neutred males).

At one time I had an adopted tom cat who had asthma so badly that the vet didn't want to risk neutering him. He may have had a bad chest but his hormones were working and yet he was the easiest cat going to introduce to any other animal, feline or otherwise. 

I also think that introductions can to be quicker or slower dpendent on the individual cats involved.


----------



## jadis

If there is a formula I wish I knew what it was....when I introduced Pookie to Muffin 5 years ago, they hated eachother even after a slow intro. It took nearly two years for them to tolerate eachother in the same room. Bringing Tiger Lily in was no problem, after a 2 week intro period both Pookie and Muffin liked her, but especially Pookie, and she was 16 at the time. I always thought it was because TL was a kitten, they didn't feel threatened, but I really don't know.

To the op though, be careful with "playdates". If they are separated too long they may not like eachother anymore when they are back together. That is what happened with Muffin and Tiger Lily after they spent 4 months apart and then ended up back together.


----------



## reginaphalange

Yeah, I decided not to bring Dusty over- I was more afraid that when she left, Chase would be even sadder.

I am just keeping my eye out for a kitten that will be a good fit for me and Chase. :]


----------



## librarychick

hoofmaiden said:


> I can't agree with this. Generally the EASIEST intros are between 2 neutered males. Not to say that females can't be introduced to males--of course they can. But the tightest bonds tend to be 2 boys.
> 
> I would suggest a 6-12 month old neutered male. Adopt from a good shelter where they know something about the cats--look for one that seems to be good w/ other kitties. Do the introduction VERY slowly. That means a week or more w/ new kitty in his own room, getting used to you and to using the LB, and to smelling old kitty under the door (and vice versa); then 1-2 weeks w/ 3 babygates stacked in the doorway so they can get used to each other safely. THEN you let them out and stand by w/ spray bottle set on stream.  Usually intros done this way go smootly and are successful.


Interesting, I've always been of the opinion that opposite pairs were easier to introduce. The logic being that even though they might be neutered they still know the other is the same gender and their instincts say that means they are in direct competition...Granted this is for dogs, but I'm interested to know why you think this. 



ChasesMommy said:


> Yeah, I decided not to bring Dusty over- I was more afraid that when she left, Chase would be even sadder.
> 
> I am just keeping my eye out for a kitten that will be a good fit for me and Chase. :]


I think that's a good idea. I do generally agree with hoofmaiden that intros should be slow...but I've found it's much easier to introduce kittens when they are younger, about 3-4 months. Older cats seem to know that the kitten is a baby, so they get a bit of leeway. Also, since your boy isn't that old himself they could play and teach each other that claws and teeth hurt.

Which ever way you go you need to be aware that it is possible for things to go south. Be aware of that and make sure you get a kitten because YOU want one, even if it turns out that Chase doesn't.


----------



## librarychick

I wanted to reply to this seperately, since it's a bit off topic.



LaurulFeatherCat said:


> Cats always do better in pairs, even when the cats "don't like" one another. Would you like to be the only human in your habitat with no one to communicate with or see for weeks and months at a time? Cats are independent and generally die hard individuals, but multiple cats live in the same territory and come across each other's scents and sights often. Plus, female cats will form creches to raise their kittens together, so the myth of the lone cat being a happy cat is just that, a myth.


I'm with everyone else on this. While I feel that most cats are happier having a buddy I also know that there are exceptions to this.

Out of our 4 Jitzu, Doran, and Muffin will all happily live together, snuggle, and play (even Jitzu...occasionally).

...Torri would be just as happy if the other three jumped off a cliff. In fact she'd be much happier because she'd have my BF and I all to herself. She's pretty much always felt this way, so I can't see anything changing it. She's improving slowly, and will even play with Doran...as long as he follows her very strict rules and basically just lets her beat him up without moving.

I love watching Doran and Muffin together. They wrestle all the time, they run around like crazy things, and they cuddle and clean each other. I know they would be really unhappy apart.

Jitzu hated other cats. She attacked the ferals I was feeding and chased them out of the yard on more than one occasion (think, her escaping as I tried to slip past her. NOT me letting her out to be with ferals of unknown health.), she hissed at the room we kept Torri in until she couldn't hiss or growl any more (about 3 days...nearly straight). She did eventually come around to Doran when he was about a year old, and she decided she liked Muffin when he was about 1 1/2 years old, but now she likes them just fine...unless they're being irritating, which I think is fair.



LaurulFeatherCat said:


> It is your right to disagree with me, Marie73. These are my observations from living with multiple cats for 30 years. The only cat I could not include in my catroom was a feral who was three months old at the time I tried to introduce her. Apache wasted every male cat in that room (of 26 cats) and was starting on the females when I removed her to the rest of the house. Two years later, Apache asked to be allowed in the catroom and slowly made friends with three of the females. Ten years later when my total cat count was down to 12 and my asthma could be managed better, I abolished the catroom. Apache now lives with 10 other cats peacefully. She is alpha female and now 16 years old.
> 
> Cinderflower: Worst cat fight I ever had (and I never had many) was when I had only three cats in the house, a brother and sister and a new adolescent male. The brother and sister ganged up on the adolescent and half killed him. It was the only injury I ever had to take a cat to the vet for because Misha developed an abcess from one of the bites.
> 
> True happenings. True experiences. Obviously, my experiences are different from yours, apparently. I respect your vast knowledge and I would like the same type of relationship from you, madam.


Saying That having three cats is the worst number is just silly. That may be your experience but going by that example I could say that orange cats are ALWAYS the nicest, white cats are ALWAYS the least social, and black and white cats will eat anything.

...see how that's silly? Just because that's what my expeirence has been doesn't mean that it's true for all orange cats, white cats, or tuxedo cats. In your case I'd be more likely to suggest that rather than three cats being the problem introducing a third adult cat to two adult siblings can go very badly. (Which seems more logical to me, BTW).


----------



## AnnieH

I got a second cat to help my unhappy female and she hates the new guy. If I had to do it over again, I would plan on spending as much time as needed at the pound (or where ever you'll get a second cat) and see if you can find one that likes to play as much as your first cat. I would also get a kitten (I got a two year old) and spend much more time acclimating them to each other. I would keep the new one confined to one room, with all the comforts and necessary items available to him/her and just introduce them by scent under the door - and let that continue for a week or more. Then I would let the new kitty out for just short times (an hour, maybe?) and see how they interact. Have treats available and see if you can get them to play together. Anything negative, and the new kitty goes back to their "safe" room. Bring blankets or other items with the scent of one cat to the other (do the same for the other cat) and let them get used to the scent. I still think my first cat is happier with the second one here, but at this point, I don't think they'll ever be friends. As for me, I love having the second cat. They have completely opposite personalities and I get a lot of joy from each!rcat


----------



## reginaphalange

Hello all
I'm not sure what's currently going on with Chase. He is meowing a lot all throughout the day. I'm not sure why. I don't think he's in any pain as he acts normal otherwise (playing, eating, sleeping). Whenever he cries my heart just breaks because I don't know what's wrong or how to help him. I always give him a lot of attention and drop anything to play or cuddle. But I'm afraid that when I go back to work in about two weeks that he will be even sadder. 

Today my mom came over to visit and he clearly missed her. Purring and rubbing his head on her leg. I feel like I did a bad thing moving him to a new place. I read all the articles online about adjustment and he is not afraid of anything in the apartment. He doesn't hide or anything. It's just the crying concerning me. I'm just not sure what's wrong :/


----------



## librarychick

He might just be bored. Try looking for toys that he can play with by himself that will still be fun. Motorized chase toys, or laser pointers...hang a birdfeeder outside a window. Stuff like that.


----------



## reginaphalange

My boyfriend and I also think that he is just bored. He has a billion toys and I have a laser for him which he loves. Never thought of the bird feeder; that sounds like a cool idea!

I am going to an adoption event tonight to look at some kittens so I might find him a playmate :]


----------



## kty78

My cats love the birdfeeder. I have them outside every window. I have to keep my blinds pulled up or they will climb them, crawl through them, whatever it takes to see out.


----------



## reginaphalange

Soooo... I have an update - we adopted a baby boy kitten! He is eleven weeks old and we named him Link.

After going back and forth over this decision, I went to an adoption event that a rescue group was holding. I saw Link and the rest is history haha.

So we brought him home on Saturday morning and we have set up the bathroom as his safe room. He's been doing awesome - even sleeps all night without crying which is crazy to me haha.

Since Saturday, we have been doing scent swapping and site swapping. At first, Chase hissed at the smell of Link's blanket and hissed at my hand because I smelled like Link. I felt really awful because it was like Chase was really angry at me. But he has gotten better and is letting me pet him again :] He was even playing with Link's paws under the door earlier!

Today we did the first face to face (Link was in cat carrier). There was zero hissing or any signs of aggression! Chase just sniffed him for a few minutes and walked away lol. We will do the same thing tonight and then tomorrow we think we'll do it without the carrier. Can't wait - hoping it goes well !!

I attached some pics - a collage I made of pictures of Link and one I took today of Chase that cracks me up!


----------



## ronss

i thinks its bad to only have one cat..they need another of their kind around...think about it, if you were a cat, would you not one around....my vet even stated that 2 is great....


----------

